

DigitalOcean Indicator - spindritf
http://blog.andrewsomething.com/2014/04/25/digitalocean-indicator-release/

======
kbar13
Since you are already using an API wrapper, i would highly recommend using a
lib that is provider-agnostic, such as libcloud[0], which provides a pythonic
abstraction layer over all the crap that various IaaS providers put into their
API designs.

[0] [https://libcloud.apache.org/](https://libcloud.apache.org/)

~~~
abcd_f
> pythonic

Not to state the obvious, but that's not terribly practical for anyone except
those writing in Python.

~~~
gingerlime
but:

a) the indicator _is_ written in python b) there are equivalent cloud-
abstraction libraries in other languages, like fog[0] in ruby, jclouds[1] in
java, pkgcloud[2] for node and maybe others.

The point I believe was that if you use an abstraction layer over many
providers, you can instantly make this useful for other/any cloud providers,
not just digital ocean, and without any extra code. At least in theory.

[0][http://fog.io/](http://fog.io/)
[1][http://jclouds.apache.org/](http://jclouds.apache.org/)
[2][https://www.npmjs.org/package/pkgcloud](https://www.npmjs.org/package/pkgcloud)

~~~
abcd_f
> the indicator is written in python

Ah. Good point, my bad.

------
tbrock
This is great! Would you mind sharing how you got started? Is there a great
tutorial out there for building indicators and widgets for unity?

I tried to do this twice, once for unity and another time for the gnome shell
and I couldn't find anything useful out there (or even figure out what
programming language I needed to know) and became pretty discouraged. I think
that was about a year or two ago and it seemed like outsiders to those
respective dev communities faced an exceedingly uphill battle.

I mentioned this to a gnome dev I know and he agreed that the docs were
lacking but is there a secret or something new we don't know about?

~~~
nacs
The source is on Github and in Python so looking through it may give you some
clues: [https://github.com/koalalorenzo/python-
digitalocean](https://github.com/koalalorenzo/python-digitalocean)

------
girvo
Oh heck yes. Call me weird, but little hacks like this are why I'm struggling
to decide what laptop to get. I want to get a MacBook Pro, but I enjoy using
Linux so much (Ubuntu in particular) I'm struggling to decide whether or not I
should!

~~~
meddlepal
I've had two MBP since 2007 and I'm done with Apple for my next system. The
hardware is fine but I always feel like I'm going to break something
irreversably when I tweak something in OSX. The hardware doesn't justify the
price either so just booting Linux on it does not appeal to me. The one other
thing I can't standcabout MBPs is the keyboard. Too much space between keys.

Problem is finding a good non-Apple laptop I can put Fedora on... It's
probably going to be a Dell or Lenovo.

~~~
xorgar831
I have a MBP, and recently bought a Lenovo X1 for Linux, but have found the
trackpad is pretty awful compared to my MBP. Even with Windows, so it's not
Linux specific. Despite numerous attempts at tuning one of it's 200 settings,
I can't seem to get it to not move the cursor a few pixels before I tap it to
click, and thus clicking the wrong thing. Good luck.

~~~
TuxLyn
If you use synaptics try this. Should fix your issue. nano
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf (find Section "InputClass" and add this
option) Option "FingerHigh" "8"

~~~
mseebach
I love Linux and is in the same dilemma re MBPs - but this just makes my blood
boil. How can this work well in Windows and OSX but require Linux users to
hunt down magical incantations and fiddle hundreds of settings? Isn't it
possible extract the settings from the running driver in Windows/OSX and apply
those?

------
nilgradisnik
Great work! I see myself using this for my droplets. Developing Unity
indicators can be fun since it's so simple to create small notification apps
for various services. (shameless self promo
[https://github.com/nilgradisnik/coinprice-
indicator](https://github.com/nilgradisnik/coinprice-indicator))

------
alixaxel
Nice! Any plans for a Linode version as well?

~~~
tyrelb
would love a linode version!

------
isalmon
I'm getting "W: Failed to fetch
[http://ppa.launchpad.net/andrewsomething/digitalocean/ubuntu...](http://ppa.launchpad.net/andrewsomething/digitalocean/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-
amd64/Packages) 404 Not Found "

Does anybody else have this problem?

~~~
aroman
I'm not using his PPA, but the reason you're getting those errors is because
his PPA only has builds for saucy and trusty, and you're using raring.

Easiest thing to do would be to ask him to add a build target for raring.

~~~
kijin
> _Easiest thing to do would be to ask him to add a build target for raring._

Many PPA developers have a policy of only supporting Ubuntu releases that
Canonical also supports.

Official support for raring expired 3 months ago. AFAIK it didn't even get the
Heartbleed patch. The _correct_ thing to do would be to update to trusty. It
might even turn out to be the easiest thing as well, because you'll run more
and more into these kinds of issues as everyone else leaves raring behind.

------
techaddict009
This is really super cool. Hope someone makes out something similar for
windows.

------
tunnuz
Very nice!

------
tnorthcutt
The top comment as of the time of my writing is as follows:

 _OS x version, please!!_

Screw this. I'm on a Mac, but this is crap. This guy put in a bunch of time
and made something awful, and the top voted comment is asking him to port it
to another system, without even thanking him for his work or acknowledging how
often what he made is? Ugh. Talk about entitled.

Want an OS X version? [https://github.com/andrewsomething/digitalocean-
indicator/fo...](https://github.com/andrewsomething/digitalocean-
indicator/fork)

~~~
n72
I think you mean "made something awesome", no?

~~~
Stormcaller
Well, "terrific" can be used as "awesome" too so...

